# Decanting From 50l Kegs Into 19l Cornies



## Paul H (27/5/11)

Gentlemen,
I am looking to decant from a 50L commercial keg into 2 19L cornie's & an 11L. The last one I did resulted in a couple 3 or 4 litres left in the commercial keg with all the smaller kegs full. As the transfer takes place via the coupler connect to a QD & given that the 19L cornie's only take 17L (as indicated by my trusty bathroom scales), can I assume that there is a foaming issue here? Although the commercial keg was cold the cornie's weren't. 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## argon (27/5/11)

Paul i'd be doing as Ross has outlined in the thread Keg Transfer Made Easy. Assuming you can pressurise the commercial keg. You should be able to transfer at a higher pressure than the beer carbonation level and have no foaming.


----------

